# Skeeter pee with an "eggy" smell



## Bobp (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok racked the SP tp a secondary a few days ago and it smelled slightly of rotten eggs... when i smelled it i decided to allow it to splash as it racked...i am thinking of splash pouring it back into the primary accross some clean copper wire, then re pouring into a clean carboy??? Will this help?


----------



## Catfish (Sep 20, 2011)

I had two batches that did that. They both got too warm. I splash racked them both 3 or 4 times and the smell went away. It might have went away with time without splash racking. I don't know. Either way, you will probably be fine.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree - splash rack - the yeast might be struggling a bit - aerating it should help it out.


----------



## Bobp (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok.... todays SG 0.0992 started at 1.090... had to add extra sugar to get it there..

i splashed it into a clean bucket over a peice of 3/4 copper piped i cleaned and sanitized... i stirred degassing with the pipe, and finally got out my wifes mixer with these 12" long wisk attatchments and whipped it up.... it had 2" of foam... i waited 30 min and did this 3 more times... still would foam up each time.. before putting it back into the cleaned carboy... i set the carboy on a stool and put a 5 gal bucket i have a spout in with the spout hanging off the counter a bit right over the carboy hole... i poured from the 6.5 gal bucket into the 5 gal letting it drip / trickle into the carboy (2-3 inches of free air fall from spout to carboy opening) K- meta'd everything..
5 lbs of sugar was dilluted in hot water and added and added sorbate.. had almost 2 qts left over due to sugar addition, aded 1 full cup sugar diluted to the left over, put in qt jars, in fridge... had a glass it over ice it was great... still stinks though..


----------



## robie (Sep 21, 2011)

You don't want to over do the splash racking, as that may oxidize your wine. It should be OK, though.

Sometimes you have to rack it a few times before it finally gets rid of the smell. I would say no more splash racking, though. 

Use a clean, sanitized copper tub and stir the wine with it for about 3 minutes at a time. You don't have to stir hard, just stir, so no more air is mixed in with the wine. You may have to do this several times over several weeks. The copper will react with the H2S and eventually eliminate it.

After 4 more attempts, if this doesn't work, put something copper down in the container with the wine and leave it for a couple days. Pennies sort of work, but they are only copper coated, not solid copper. Just make sure they are clean, sanitized and shinny. One of those (new!) copper cleaning pads also works well and best.

Make sure this wine is under an air lock... it is a must do.


----------



## Bobp (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok i'll eliminate the splashing then... i thought air would help it in this case.. and i'll have my wife grab me a copper scrub pad.... the pipe i used was clean and shiny.. it was cut off a new stick and i scrubbed it, then sanitized it...it's tall enough to still be reachable in the neck of the carboy.. what if i left it in the carboy for a couple of weeks, and then racked it?...


----------

